# Republished: Crisis in the Reformed Churches



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

Forty years after it was first published, Reformed Fellowship has republished _Crisis in the Reformed Churches: Essays in Commemoration of the Great Synod of Dort_ edited by Peter Y. DeJong.



> "Forty years ago the Board of Reformed Fellowship commissioned nine men, who today would be considered a 'Who's Who' in Reformed theology, to commemorate the 350th anniversary of the Synod of Dort. Under the leadership of the editor, Dr. Peter Y. De Jong, these giants in the faith wrote on a variety of topics regarding this great event in Reformed history. Their contributions brought to the Christian community a greater understanding of the history and necessity of the Synod of Dort, the key figures involved in the Synod, and the application of the decisions made at the Synod to the tumultuous times within the church during the sixties. Each article reflected not only the expertise of the writer, but also his love for the Reformed faith..." With these words Wybren Oord, editor of The Outlook, begins the introduction to this new printing of Crisis in the Reformed Churches. Contributing authors: Peter Y. DeJong-- pastor for several churches in the CRC; Professor of Practical Theology at Calvin Theological Seminary; one of the founders of Mid-America Reformed Seminary. Simon Kistemaker-- Professor of New Testament Emeritus, RTS; past president and secretary-treasurer, Evangelical Theological Society. Fred H. Klooster-- professor of Systematic Theology at Calvin Theological Seminary. John Murray--professor of Systematic Theology and co-founder, Westminster Seminary, Philadelphia. Edwin H. Palmer-- minister in the CRC; professor at Westminster Theological Seminary; executive secretary, Committee on Bible Translation (NIV). Louis Praamsma-- minister in the CRC; professor of Church History, Calvin Theological Seminary. Klaas Runia-- professor of Systematic Theology, Reformed Theological College, Geelong, Australia; professor of Practical Theology, Theological Seminary, Kampen, Netherlands. Cornelius Van Til-- professor of Apologetics, Westminster Theological Seminary. Marten H. Woudstra-- professor of Old Testament, Calvin Theological Seminary; translator, NIV.



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/097936776X?ie=UTF8&seller=A1VDS88LWPSFY3&sn=Reformed%20Fellowship%20Inc]Amazon.com: Crisis in the Reformed Churches: Essays in Commemoration of the Great Synod of Dort: Peter Y. DeJong: Books[/ame]

CONTENTS
INTRODUCTION TO SECOND PRINTING INTRODUCTION TO FIRST PRINTING CONTRIBUTORS 
ONE: The Rise of the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands --Peter Y. De Jong
TWO: The Background of the Arminian Controversy (1586-1618) --Louis Praamsma
THREE: Leading Figures at the Synod of Dort 
--Simon Kistemaker
FOUR: The Doctrinal Deliverances of Dort 
--Fred H. Klooster
FIVE: The Synod and Bible Translation 
--Marten H. Woudstra
SIX: Preaching and the Synod of Dort 
--Peter Y. De Jong
SEVEN: The Significance of the Canons for Pastoral Work --Edwin H. Palmer
EIGHT: Calvin, Dort and Westminster-A Comparative Study --John Murray
NINE: Recent Reformed Criticisms of the Canons
--Klaas Runia
TEN: The Significance of Dort for Today
--Cornelius Van Til
APPENDIX A: Chronological Table
APPENDIX B: Biographical Notes
APPENDIX C: The Remonstrance of 1610
APPENDIX D: The Counter Remonstrance of 1611 
APPENDIX E: Political Commissioners Assigned by the States-General 
APPENDIX F: Delegates to the Synod of Dort 
APPENDIX G: Remonstrants Cited to Appear at Synod 
APPENDIX H: The Opinions of the Remonstrants
APPENDIX I: The Canons of Dort 
INDEX 
ENDNOTES


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks! That is a GREAT book. A first edition was given to me by an RCUS pastor, but I lost it in a house fire. Look forward to rereading it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Thanks! That is a GREAT book.



 I agree!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, I just ordered a copy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Thanks, I just ordered a copy.


----------

